# Conduit stagger steps



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

we made some 20 years ago they was 4 steps we are still using them. We patterned them from a ladder system called speed steps!


----------



## Jesse1143 (Mar 24, 2013)

Conduit was probably a lot stronger 20yrs ago. Idk if I would trust this 20ft up. I think I'm going to make a few for my first step up the tree.


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

I made some. They are on their second season and are holding up great.
You probably already know this but the black anti-slip tape on the steps helps considerably when its wet out.


----------



## Jesse1143 (Mar 24, 2013)

I notched each side of the rungs so the joints would be tight and welded them good. How high do you set up with yours?


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

I did the same as you. I angled the sides in slightly for thinner trees but i don't think that will matter much. They are quite rigid and don't have any long spans between joints to create weak points.

I have been thinking about a rope system instead of straps to attach to the tree. Something like what sailboats use to lock a rope in position (not sure what they are called). I think something like that would be quicker than straps but straps work fine.

I like these steps over the flat stagger step hang-on types because they are more like a ladder and further from the tree.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i bet auto seat belts would work real well around trees.


----------



## Jesse1143 (Mar 24, 2013)

I made it out of 1 10ft stick of 1/2" conduit. You can buy a stick for $2 at lowes. Not bad.


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

Good idea but what happens when you weld the conduit 
Does it make it weaker. 

We made ladder sticks out of pipe and rebar with no weld due to fact we had welds fail (not bad welds bad metal after weather exposure)


----------



## Jesse1143 (Mar 24, 2013)

Im sure my welds are better then the welds on any factory set produced in china!!! It's metal, its all corrosive. Rolexdr, pipe and rebar is metal and will also be affedted by weather exposure.


----------



## bonnie lee (May 22, 2012)

Looked good to me. Get ready to sell a set let me know


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have made these 'rapid rail' type before but prefer another type of step I make now. I used 3/4" EMT on the side rails and steps for mine.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I prefer this style now, these are 'stagger step' style steps if you are looking for a brand name. I actually was building these before they came out. The stack is what I call a set and it includes a 5 foot section that can be removed after each hunt to help deter theft and unauthorized use  The smaller sections are 30" long. Just moved/installed 3 sets in Ohio this weekend and I love the ease of installing these things!! I use 3/4" EMT on the siderails and 1/2" EMT on the hoops, these are VERY STURDY!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I actually built a larger ladder using all 3/4" EMT, it makes for a bigger hoop but doesn't work as well on smaller trees. I would say 12" diameter or bigger would be best for the larger steps, sorry no pictures of them on here yet.


----------



## Jesse1143 (Mar 24, 2013)

RatherBArchery said:


> I prefer this style now, these are 'stagger step' style steps if you are looking for a brand name. I actually was building these before they came out. The stack is what I call a set and it includes a 5 foot section that can be removed after each hunt to help deter theft and unauthorized use  The smaller sections are 30" long. Just moved/installed 3 sets in Ohio this weekend and I love the ease of installing these things!! I use 3/4" EMT on the siderails and 1/2" EMT on the hoops, these are VERY STURDY!!!!


How did you make the bends for your hoops?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

180 degree 3/4" tubing hand bender, Imperial Eastman I think is the brand name. I use a Ridgid 180 degree ratchet bender when making 3/4" EMT hoops. We also have a Jancy hydraulic bender with 3/4" dies but it is tooooo tight of a radius and my size 13 rubber boot will not fit between the rails. Just moved a bunch of these steps this weekend, easy as pie


----------



## Spotdodger (Mar 1, 2009)

RatherB
I like that style of step. Nice and compact looks like it would be easy to climb.
I also like the idea of the 5' first section. I hunt close to urban areas and dont want to make it too easy for someone to help themselves.
Do you have a cut length for the hoop or a diameter or radius and leg length?

Are you holding them on with ratchet straps or what do you use?


----------



## Hopehik (Dec 26, 2012)

same questions here as to how you attach, ratchet straps or just one strap per section?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I use a cam buckle strap under the middle rung. I hold the step against the tree, put the cam buckle strap around the tree and snug it, pull down on the step section slightly to make sure it is on the tree correctly then climb on to set the section. When I step on the top rung it will wedge VERY TIGHT and YES, I do all this while wearing a lineman's belt on my S.O.P harness!! Actually when I remove these from use I take the strap off and the section usually hangs on the tree until I remove it


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh, since the 5 footer is at the bottom of the tree I only use 1 strap under the second rung from the top. Best step system I ever used!!!


----------



## Hopehik (Dec 26, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice thing is that if built correctly you can stack these for storage as high as you need!! I usually have a stack about 3-4 foot tall in my shed during the off season.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> I prefer this style now, these are 'stagger step' style steps if you are looking for a brand name. I actually was building these before they came out. The stack is what I call a set and it includes a 5 foot section that can be removed after each hunt to help deter theft and unauthorized use  The smaller sections are 30" long. Just moved/installed 3 sets in Ohio this weekend and I love the ease of installing these things!! I use 3/4" EMT on the siderails and 1/2" EMT on the hoops, these are VERY STURDY!!!!


I count 7 sections in this stack. How much would this stack weigh? I have a set of rapid rails and am less than impressed. They are noisy, and limited to fairly small trees to go around.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Each 30" section weighs around 2 lbs, if I remember correctly, and would guess double that for the 5 footer. Yep 7 sections in that stack but usually only ever need 5 sections plus the removable section if spaced properly. That will put you PLENTY high!! 25 foot plus :0


----------

